# Shop Tip About Oil Changing



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A friend gave me a "Form-A-Funnel" I've gotta say it's the coolest thing I've seen in a while. I've got several machines that need oil changes, like automobiles, compressors, pressure cleaner, generators, lawn mowers, and edger.

I have no idea where the engineers came up with the frame design with an oil drain that is hard to get to, or drains directly over other parts of the machine or the frame. Oil gets spilled. This gadget forms to fit any opening and doesn't leak, and gets the drain oil away from the machine.

Just thought I would rave about something today. BTW, I'm not connected with this product in any way, or receive any benefits from mentioning it. 












 









.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Makes you wonder why it took so long to come up with something like this! Very cool!

Funnel - Draining Tool - Formable, 6.5" x 14.5"; Nitrile Rubber Wrapped Lead; Form-A-Funnel Product Line: NAPA Consumer Brands 
Part Number: 
NCB 18609 
Price: 24.99 Each

Material : Nitrile Rubber Wrapped Lead
Size : 6.5" x 14.5"
Style : Form-A-Funnel
Contains Lead : Yes
Manufacturer : New Pig Corp.
Manufacturer Part Number : 18609
Product Application : Use In Draining & Pouring Of Liquids Where Rigid Funnels Are Cumbersome
Temperature Range : -30 To 450 Deg F

Material Safety Data Sheet 
There is no MSDS for this item


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

That thing is awesome! Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A better idea?*

There are permanent drain valves for specific engine drain plug threads. Contact these folks, friendly and helpful:
http://saf-air.com/http://saf-air.com/oil_valves.html
Products for the aircraft industry and vehicles. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

Gota have one...:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That would be useful when I drain the lower unit oil from my outboard. Also when removing the oil filter from my Jeep or the wife's Camaro. Hmm, might just have to pick one up!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> There are permanent drain valves for specific engine drain plug threads. Contact these folks, friendly and helpful:
> http://saf-air.com/oil_valves.html
> Products for the aircraft industry and vehicles. :thumbsup: bill



Amazing what a Google search turns up. Mostly all aircraft stuff. Those type of fittings may not have the length or proper angle to clear motor or frame parts on some machines. And, there's still draining the oil away. So, I say not a better idea. But, if you want you can give your impression of the Form-A-Funnel.












 









.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Where was form-a-funnel when I was changing oil on LOML '92 Accord?

(I still hate that car and we sold it ten years ago.)


----------



## cantari (Dec 17, 2010)

That is pretty handy, thanks for the link.


----------



## wiz561 (Mar 20, 2011)

*valves*

Another alternative to the aircraft valve is this.

http://www.fumotousa.com/

I've been using one for 70k miles and love it.


----------

